# leaning to the left



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello, I am new to this forum and have a question. I have a 1970 LeMans that was slightly lower on the drivers side. I installed four new springs and new shocks. The lean was improved, but is still there. The car has never been hit and has never had any body work done on it. The floors are all very solid. Does any one know what could cause this issue and how I would correct it?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

common issue the GTO lean, easiest and cheapest is to install air bags in the rear springs they will allow you to put a few pounds more pressure in that side to level it and they also make the car ride and handle a bit better.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

So this is a common issue on these cars? I thought I was going crazy when I couldn't find anything that would cause it. It seems that the lean is probably coming from the rear. Can you get away with just putting airbags on the rear? I really don't want to deal with the front again if at all possible. Thanks.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yes they are called drag bags and only go on the rear, run around 100.00 they stiffen the springs and take about a half hour to install. when you run the air lines make sure to run them independent for each side so you can adjust.


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

If your are certain that you do not have frame/suspension damage this also could be a result of the springs not being clocked properly.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I use 2 of those twist in spring expanders on the left front.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks for the help with this.


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

My 68 has the lean too. I put air shocks on it with independent air lines to straighten it up. It really bugged me.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

I went for a ride this afternoon. I can't figure out if something settled, but the lean is gone. This was not the first time I drove it since doing all of this work, but whatever happened today, has hopefully solved the problem. I had checked everything that I had done and could not find any issues. Hopefully this isn't something that comes back on me. The car is extremely nice, but the leaning issue was bothering me.

Thanks to everyone for your help and suggestions.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Rukee said:


> I use 2 of those twist in spring expanders on the left front.


Thats what I did. The 1-1/2 lift in the back from the Budzter spring spacers left my front a little too low, a set from Autozone improved it.


----------

